# CANT SLEEP!! PAXIL



## christine101 (Sep 18, 2006)

I started on paxil again recently and I have terrible insomnia. I know its one of the side effects but its really getting to me. My sleep is really precious and if you guys have any suggestions of what to do please tell me.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

everyone reacts differently to antidepressants, some are sedated by them

try taking it on waking
did the paxil help before?


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Same thing happened to me. Paxil helped my anxiety and depression tremendously, but at an expense. I finally had to discontinue use.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Try adding a sleeping aid such as Lunesta, Ambien, Seroquel, or Trazadone.


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

Paxil did the same to me...I just started taking it in the morning and the insomnia subsided for the most part.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I have the opposite problem. I take it at night because it makes me sleepy :stu.


----------



## quat (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been on paxil for about 4 weeks. I can't take anything above 10mg which is a tiny amount and that keeps me awake all night even if I take it in the morning. I go to bed at 3am and have to wake up at 6am, but i'm not tired. Can't be good for my body. The main problem with me is the teeth grinding.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Woah bruxism(teeth grinding) with SSRIs thats a new one on me. I hope that goes away...thats a sign of some really weird neurological functions going on. Nothing dangerous but just weird.

You usually see it in people who are medicated with stimulants.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I take Paxil in the morning also. It still makes it harder for me to get to sleep, but it's manageable.


----------



## sleeper (Oct 3, 2006)

How do you tell if your teeth are grinding? Unless someone is there next to you, I can't imagine how.


----------



## Panik (Jan 13, 2011)

sleeper said:


> How do you tell if your teeth are grinding? Unless someone is there next to you, I can't imagine how.


If you gring your teeth hard while sleeping like I do, they hurt like hell the next day. Someyimes so badly that you pass on certain foods because you cant chew them. Ive also been on paxil for two days now and only 2 hours of sleep in the last 48... even as I write this it's 630 in the morning. I've just been sitting in bed googling paxil insomnia on my phone to see if anyone else becomes so wide awake for so long after only 2 .10mg doses over 2 days... It sucks, I want to sleep...


----------

